# Red Honda Civic Machine Correction, Clearkote Red Moose Glaze & Victoria Concours



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

This weekend saw a 10 hour detail on a friends Honda Civic Type R in Milano Red. The car is about 18 months old and not washed that frequent. Originally I took a look at it for him as it had been in an accident and there is damage to the near side lower sill, the front and rear bumpers - but this was beyond what I could do, however I did offer to remove light scuffs, scratches and swirls. He wasn't too bothered about full correction so we agreed some Dodo Lime Prime by machine would be a good option just to bring some life back to the paint. However I decided to go for Megs #205 (a big thanks to Mr. Face for the sample) as this gives better correction, a sharper glossier finish and still breaks down in a short time, plus being typical soft Honda paint, when used on a Megs Polishing Pad 2.0 near on full correction was achieved.

So here are a few before and afters:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










So on with the process:

1. First up where the wheels which were not too bad - nothing that Megs Wheel Brightener and my EZ Detail brush couldn't take care of.

A Wheel Before:










A Wheel In Progress:










A Wheel After:










2. Once the wheels were done it was a good soak in APC and Autobrite SSF, and whilst this was dwelling I set on the trims, badges, arches and tyres:

































3. Then I gave it a good blast with the PW before giving it a much needed wash using my Dodo Wookie Mitt and Dodo Born to be Mild using the 2 bucket method.










4. Whilst my Foam Lance and PW were in action I took out all the matts, soaked them in APC, agitated with a Megs Interior Brush then rinsed with the PW before using the Vax to extract as much water as possible.

































5. The car was covered in tar, sap and contamination so before claying I soaked the lower panels etc in AG Tar Remover which did a great job as normal:










6. I then clayed the car using Bilt Hammer Auto Clay and did it need it - the car was so rough to touch - it was much worse than some cars almost 3 times its age - I assume it spent most of its life under trees.

















7. The car then got another soak in foam, before being PW rinsed and dried with my CG Miracle Drier.

8. As mentioned above originally we agreed just to use Dodo Lime Prime via my Megs G220 which was giving very pleasing results, however for a bit more effort and time I decided to use the new(ish) Megs #205. I choose this as I really rate it and it breaks down to a lovely glossy finish, plus has a reduced working time over other Finishing Polishes. Also with a Megs Polishing Pad 2.0 and the Honda soft paint near on full correction was achieved:

Off-Side Rear Quarter Panel Before:










Off-Side Rear Quarter Panel 50/50:










Near-Side Wing 50/50:










Near-Side Wing After:










Near-Side Rear Quarter Panel Before:










Near-Side Rear Quarter Panel 50/50:










Near-Side Rear Quarter Panel After:










9. With the paint almost fully corrected I opted for ClearKote Red Moose Glaze as not only did it add a nice wetness to the paint it would help mask any left over swirls. I applied this using my Megs G220 on a Megs Finishing Pad set to a medium speed.

10. So being Solid Red I decided 3x layer of Victoria Concours would be a top choice for wax with a final wipe down using the Victoria Wax QD:










11. Wheels were sealed with Zaino-CS.

12. Tyres and Trim were treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.

13. All Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Concentrate Cleaner.

14. Exhausts were cleaned using a MF and AG Metal Polish:

















15. The interior was cleaned using Megs APC and my Dyson with the Dyson Car Attachment Kit and finished off with a few sprays of CG new Car Scent.

Interior Before:










Interior After:










Interior Before:










Interior After:


























So here are the rest of the afters and I hope you agree with me that the results are very pleasing:































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work mate:thumb: Crackin wee car hav one to do nxt week but just a valet type job.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning
that red really looks fantastic
how did you find the moose galze to work with,looks like ill buy some for mine
also the vax,how much moisture does it pull out.looking at a wet n dry next
top work
well done:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

nice job! in terms of cut where is megs 205 compared to 80/83?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome write-up - as always  And lovely finish!


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks amazing afterwards - it seemed in a bad state for such a new car so hope he looks after it better now


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Mate, that is stunning!

You've put muchos effort into your report too - it's certainly payed off. THE best report i've read this year :thumb:. Nice one.

[Like the mat snowfoaming action too :thumb:!]


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always 

That 205 looks great - might have to invest in that.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys



steve from wath said:


> stunning
> that red really looks fantastic
> how did you find the moose galze to work with,looks like ill buy some for mine
> also the vax,how much moisture does it pull out.looking at a wet n dry next
> ...


Cheers. I find the Red Moose Glaze easy to work with by machine although I have used it by hand.

The matts were still damp but they pull out a lot and they were dry after a few hours in the sun 



Ultimate said:


> nice job! in terms of cut where is megs 205 compared to 80/83?


Cheers - I think Megs give it 4/10 IIRC so about the same as Megs 80 (again iirc) :thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job.

I also used Red Moose Glaze this weekend. I had forgotten what a great little product it is.

Are some old school products making a comeback due to the credit crunch?

I'm looking forward to using P21S this week!


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Fantastic results, your write ups are great, and also the picture layouts.*


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice good few ideas for when mine is due for it's spring clean :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Superb job as always Alex!!


----------



## scfc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice results, I have a type S in Milano Red and you only have to look at it and it swirls - really poor quality paint.
Out of interest, what did you use on the rev counter screen - these are also poor quality and scratch very easily, but you look like you have managed to get a good result on it.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job - massive improvement there! Need to get myself some #205 to try me thinks!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That is a fantastic detail, Alex. 

I love the before and after photos (really shows what a difference has been made) and I also love the write up and layout of the photos. That is a cracking detail and the car looks brand new again.

Great choice of wax as well - one of the most underrated waxes in my opinion. I'm a huge fan of Victoria Concours.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys 



scfc74 said:


> Very nice results, I have a type S in Milano Red and you only have to look at it and it swirls - really poor quality paint.
> Out of interest, what did you use on the rev counter screen - these are also poor quality and scratch very easily, but you look like you have managed to get a good result on it.


I just used the Megs Glass Cleaner IIRC and a Eurow MF :thumb:



hotwaxxx said:


> That is a fantastic detail, Alex.
> 
> I love the before and after photos (really shows what a difference has been made) and I also love the write up and layout of the photos. That is a cracking detail and the car looks brand new again.
> 
> Great choice of wax as well - one of the most underrated waxes in my opinion. I'm a huge fan of Victoria Concours.:thumb:


Thanks - yes Vic Concours is one of my faves, very understated and great value :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Outstanding work, you really brought the finish back to life!

Excellent pictures and write-up too! :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work as always alex :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Honda Civic Type R*

Hi Alex,

as always truly stunning, its almost impossible to believe they are the same car. The after shots really do look like the paint is a good few shades darker and the deep wet look is sensational. Bet the owner could believe his luck when he got back to find it.

That really is truly stunning and without doubt deserves Studio status for shine alone.

One word left : Wicked :thumb:

p.s. glad to have been able to help all be it in a very small way:thumb: I think I am going to love green though soon :


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another cracking write up Alex, car looks stunning now.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and excellent write up :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex, that's simply stunning work, as usual!!

How long do you leave the Vics on for? I love the QD, finally got round to trying it and it's lovely to use 

I need to add RMG to my collection and try a full Clearkote detail one week.

Megs 205 seems very impressive too... so many things to buy!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, and a brilliant write up


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

That is great alex, pity about the scuff on the front bumper but thats out of your hands! I think red moose is still one of my fave products, never fails to leave a great finish, especially on reds.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great work there Alex :thumb:.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words people.



RussZS said:


> Alex, that's simply stunning work, as usual!!
> 
> How long do you leave the Vics on for? I love the QD, finally got round to trying it and it's lovely to use
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I usually leave the Vics around 5 mins I guess - it just gets the usual swipe test. I find if you leave it too long or in the sun it can be a bit fiddly to remove - nothing some QD wont solve though


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work there and great results :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous results mate, the paintwork looks so wet!! :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

that Civic is glowing!!! Excellent work!!!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic work:thumb: absouletly love that red for a Civic:argie: love the way you have layed the photo's out and great photo's, i must invest into some Vics products.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brilliant write up that one and brilliant results..........:thumb:

I am guessing that your friend was happy with the results, the paintwork looks so deep and the correction work looks awesome..........:thumb:

Big :thumb: from me........


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

you did an ace job there mte! looks very very nice in the after shots!


welldone.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people 



Baker21 said:


> Brilliant write up that one and brilliant results..........:thumb:
> 
> I am guessing that your friend was happy with the results, the paintwork looks so deep and the correction work looks awesome..........:thumb:
> 
> Big :thumb: from me........


Thanks mate - yes he was really pleased with it - he was impressed with the depth of the Red. Now I've just got to convince him to stay on top of it :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent detail. Cannot believe the state of that before, looked about 5yrs old!!! 

Great turn around. Shame about the front scuff tho.

Dan


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Excellent job! Looks better than a new one  Keep it up mate!


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing Work!! Superb! Brilliant write up! FANTASTIC!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job :thumb:, looks superb and extremly glossy and red.


----------



## heli (Jul 16, 2008)

very good job, the red is wow...wow

heli


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Great detail and really well written / presented!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

your usual very high standards there mate.nicely done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Perfect


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent detail and write-up!:thumb:

Have been looking to try another glaze of late and RMG is near the top of the list. Would you recommend it for Subaru's WR Blue, or is there another glaze that would suit it better?

The glazes i already have are Meguiar's DC2 and Menzerna's FTG.

Thanks.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments :thumb:



scooby73 said:


> Excellent detail and write-up!:thumb:
> 
> Have been looking to try another glaze of late and RMG is near the top of the list. Would you recommend it for Subaru's WR Blue, or is there another glaze that would suit it better?
> 
> ...


Cheers. It is a good Glaze and I would recommend it. I also like CG EZ Creme and Megs 7 - all would work on your colour. HTHs :thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Superb detail and a great write up again, a pleasure to read.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

ditto....stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

fantastic work matey! The first picture it looks very flat and dull. Very good turn around


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

Outstanding again mate............. Shame about the nearside damage!

Thanks for posting. Excellent write-up as always.:thumb:

J


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent results and write-up. Interesting to read about Megs #205 instead of the usual 80 or 83. It's twice the price though, what's the difference? You mentioned shorter working time. The glaze works well on the red, same colour I have on mine (CRX), so I may have to investigate...


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

As ever outstanding mate, can't wait for my bits to come so I can start on the R.


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG, what an amazing post. GREAT work!!!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Alex, Professional detail and write up as always:thumb:
I've started correcting mine once again, I need to redo what i started back in November!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

That's fantastic! Thanks for sharing it all!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind word people :thumb:



Schnorbitz said:


> Excellent results and write-up. Interesting to read about Megs #205 instead of the usual 80 or 83. It's twice the price though, what's the difference? You mentioned shorter working time. The glaze works well on the red, same colour I have on mine (CRX), so I may have to investigate...


Thanks - I found along with a shorter work time, it gave a sharper finish than say Megs 80. Whether it is worth twice the price is another question though...



Big Bru said:


> Hi Alex, Professional detail and write up as always:thumb:
> I've started correcting mine once again, I need to redo what i started back in November!


Hi mate and thanks - haven't seen you about in a while.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Rew said:


> fantastic work matey! The first picture it looks very flat and dull. Very good turn around


Thanks, yes it's a shame but hopefully he'll get it sorted and back to its former glory.

I saw him this morning in it but it wasn't looking so clean.


----------



## w3dal (Aug 6, 2008)

I have just bought one of these cars, cracking job fella and gives me an idea on the products i should be using.

fantastic!

Dal


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great work mate.
Lovely Civic!:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb mate.:thumb: I am only going to award you 9.98 this time as I think you car mat lines need some improvement:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

I havent got much patience with the stripes Kev :lol:


----------



## willrob60 (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent job, just the post i was looking for.

would prob need 2-3 days myself to get to that standard, being a complete newcomer to DW.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow alex, absolutely stonking! Im interested in the Dyson kit you speak of! I have a Dyson ball and struggle to get in the nooks and crannies with it. I have seen some kits but they were for henry and friends with small tube like fittings etc.
Cheers Phil
Update, ive found the one you speak of now mate. Shouldve looked first i suppose hee hee.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a very nice result!


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent job mate

K


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful results, great work. I wish I could get that level of correction on my integra with 205 (or 80, or 83, or *fades into the sunset* )


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work mate !
victoria :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice detail there dude, really nice cars to work on aswell

Baz


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Exelent finish mate.:thumb:


----------



## willrob60 (Aug 7, 2009)

Meant to say it is the same car and colour as mine. so tempted to get a random orbital for myself. Clayed it once and looked perfect, if only i could get the wife to stop driving it when im on the rig
Maybe drop some hints to santa.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

The car looks outstanding:doublesho Great job:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys and yes it was a great car to work on although he has sold it now :thumb:


----------



## rizwan (Feb 8, 2010)

@ahaydock, that was a great job.
Considering soft paint, can you tell me how much passes did you make under high speed??

thanks,


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:

Unfortunately it was some time ago and I cannot remember how many passes I made with the 205 sorry


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Great work, car looked great afterwards. That red always looks nice when clean and imo is the best colour for the FN2.



Just wanted to ask your opinion on the Bilt Hamber clay, thinking about getting this as my next clay, do you reccommend it?

Did you just use water as a lube for it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work fella

looks like you also cleaned away the EML


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

looks awesome good work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking very nice now mate great work there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



EF Ian said:


> Great work, car looked great afterwards. That red always looks nice when clean and imo is the best colour for the FN2.
> 
> Just wanted to ask your opinion on the Bilt Hamber clay, thinking about getting this as my next clay, do you reccommend it?
> 
> Did you just use water as a lube for it?


Thank you and welcome :wave:

Yes I do rate it, and yes I just use water. However I still prefer Sonus Green :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> cracking work fella
> 
> looks like you also cleaned away the EML


Cheers :thumb: EML?


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Superb looking


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

looks ace! good work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Awsome job there, Milano's come up well after a days hard work.Reminds me i need to get one of the EZ wheel brushes.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

What a shine! Nice one..


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Great turn around! Love those cars. You've got your off-side near-side mixed up though:thumb:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks cracking. I love these. :argie::argie:


----------



## tputtick (Oct 12, 2009)

really good write up, great results on now stunning looking solid red! Regarding the AG Tar Remover, I usually apply to MF work towel and apply to body but do you spray on to bodywork instead?


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome job :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome work - loving the deep gloss on it.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



tputtick said:


> really good write up, great results on now stunning looking solid red! Regarding the AG Tar Remover, I usually apply to MF work towel and apply to body but do you spray on to bodywork instead?


Cheers - yes I fitted a spray head to the AG Tar Remover as I find it gives better results :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning finish, and loads of effort on the write up as well.


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Cracking write up and picture displays and fantastic job on the Civic TR! :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice job, wanna do mine lol


----------



## jaydubveedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Great turnaround, looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## hayley1 (Mar 11, 2010)

very nice....sparkly clean


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------

